# iui to icsi?



## katej (Aug 8, 2002)

dear peter we are currently having iui, we have had the chance to do 3 on the nhs.if this fails we have been advised to do icsi rather than ivf.

my husband has a count of 14million per ml with 50% motility. why can't we try ivf, do you think its better to do icsi?

thank you for your time from katej


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Kate,

It all depends on the morphology (shape) of the sperm. If your husbands' percentage normal morphology is low then ICSI is probably the best route to avoid potential failed fertilisation. Only your clinic can really advise on this as they have all the information to hand.

Hope this helps!

Peter



katej said:


> dear peter we are currently having iui, we have had the chance to do 3 on the nhs.if this fails we have been advised to do icsi rather than ivf.
> 
> my husband has a count of 14million per ml with 50% motility. why can't we try ivf, do you think its better to do icsi?
> 
> thank you for your time from katej


----------



## katej (Aug 8, 2002)

dear peter thanks for the reply i will ask the consultant at next appointment.


----------

